# red eyed croc skink bulid x2



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so was ask by a mate to build he a *red eyed croc skink* setup and the more i look in to then the more i fell in love now need a pair:whistling2: so am go to be buliding 2 vivs 36"x17"x24" will be sealing the setup whith Rubberised pond paint that is use for koi ponds will be puting a small pond in the viv sumthink like 6"x17"x2"to3"(H) just need to find a small pump or a pump amd filter in one that can be ues in just 2" of water :hmmif sumone can help whith this that be good ) will be use a small tubler heater on a stat and think i will have the  Arcadia T5 D3 Reptile Lamp 24W 6% 22in for the light so will be off to B&Q when it open to get the 18mm ply as there will cut it ok size for me and save me sum time :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

bigd_1 said:


> so was ask by a mate to build he a *red eyed croc skink* setup and the more i look in to then the more i fell in love now need a pair:whistling2: so am go to be buliding 2 vivs 36"x17"x24" will be sealing the setup whith Rubberised pond paint that is use for koi ponds will be puting a small pond in the viv sumthink like 6"x17"x2"to3"(H) just need to find a small pump or a pump amd filter in one that can be ues in just 2" of water :hmmif sumone can help whith this that be good ) will be use a small tubler heater on a stat and think i will have the  Arcadia T5 D3 Reptile Lamp 24W 6% 22in for the light so will be off to B&Q when it open to get the 18mm ply as there will cut it ok size for me and save me sum time :2thumb:


A pump like this will work in little water as its submersible but I'm not sure how well it will filter it. 

Small Aquarium Water Pump | eBay

People usually recommend extrernal pumps but they can be expensive and not sure if it's worth it for such a small pond. I'm sure someone with better knowledge will be along soon to help you. : victory:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so when to my lockup and had 3 sheets of 18mm ply in there for a old job :2thumb: (like it when you can bulid the viv for free)







made the bottom 4" so i can have a deper substrate for if i live plant it so now think of putting a small pump/filter like this in Aquael Internal Fan Filter 1 - Surrey Pet Supplies
and make in a waterfall just got the 1st lot of varnish the out side of the viv and will try and get 1 more on to day


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Try a microjet 320, less than 5cm tall and can be used in 1.5cm of water.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> Try a microjet 320, less than 5cm tall and can be used in 1.5cm of water.


thx for that but i need to then bulid a filter for it now got me think :hmm:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

been look at vents for this but a it best to have then at 80%+ humidity is it best to not but vents in like on bosc monitors vivs?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

But just a pump on its own wont achieve anything. If you want to keep the water clean, you need a filter. A pump will just move the water. Clear seal make quite powerful compact filters, I would recommend one of those, possibly a fluval 1plus.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

bigd_1 said:


> been look at vents for this but a it best to have then at 80%+ humidity is it best to not but vents in like on bosc monitors vivs?


They should still have vents otherwise the air gets very stale and encourages the growth of nasties/fungus. You can still maintain 80% humidity with vents no problem.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

I know what you mean... They look like great little things... I'm up for anything semi aquatic... 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

vgorst said:


> They should still have vents otherwise the air gets very stale and encourages the growth of nasties/fungus. You can still maintain 80% humidity with vents no problem.


was think that so will go gwt sum vents today when picking up kit for my next job thx 2 will do in a viv this size?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Mujician said:


> But just a pump on its own wont achieve anything. If you want to keep the water clean, you need a filter. A pump will just move the water. Clear seal make quite powerful compact filters, I would recommend one of those, possibly a fluval 1plus.


will go out to day and see what i can pick up was go to get a compact filters or just a pump and make a filter for it to feed in to


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so whent to a mates home to do a small job for him and got talking of the setup am doing and he sead he mite havd a filter that will do the job and sum gravel from a old tank so when testing the filter to make to work i have to lie it on its side has a min line will this work ok ? so do a moc up







still need my pond paint


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah that should work fine on its side... I have one set up in my garter tank like that...

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

vukic said:


> Yeah that should work fine on its side... I have one set up in my garter tank like that...
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


thx just need to find a bit of pipe so i can get it to the top of the waterfall is go good at mo has cost me £0 so far:2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so as i like to live plant this one pop to B&Q and pick up sum plant pots and expanding foam







pick a small can :2wallbang: now need more


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

just a up date got so pipe for the foger















you can see then at the top got my air vents but do not have a 70mm cuter :2wallbang: mite go pick 1 up today then i can get going on painting the in side whith the pond paint as it need 3 coats


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so just got the 1st coat of the rubber pone paint on 2 tip do it outside and get sum gloves :2thumb:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

How.does the fogger set up work???

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

you just get a humidifier like Buy Challenge 3.5 Litre Ultrasonic Humidifier at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Humidifiers, Humidifiers. then just pipe it up :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

just got the 2ed coat of pond paint on just one more to go will do that on satday is fun to work with :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

will a 10l bag of Hydro balls be ok for my viv 36"x17"


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

bigd_1 said:


> will a 10l bag of Hydro balls be ok for my viv 36"x17"


For a 1 inch layer, yes. Any deeper than an inch, no.

Dave


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so i got 3 coats of the pond paint on mmm all black :lol2:









got sum on the outside of the viv but we are now going to put a hard wood veneer on the sides that will be seen just got to pick the one we like and is not to much cash :whistling2:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

bigd_1 said:


> so i got 3 coats of the pond paint on mmm all black :lol2:image
> 
> got sum on the outside of the viv but we are now going to put a hard wood veneer on the sides that will be seen just got to pick the one we like and is not to much cash :whistling2:


If you don't mind me asking, where are you planning to getyour hardwood veneer and how much roughly will it be? And what pond paint did you use? Great start to your build too 

Dave


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

my_shed said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where are you planning to getyour hardwood veneer and how much roughly will it be? And what pond paint did you use? Great start to your build too
> 
> Dave


 seen 1 on line called woodveneeruk.co.uk go from £8 to £70+ a sheet :gasp:
the one i like is £50 a sheet and to cover 1 side,top and the front think i will need 3 sheets :whistling2: and it was a Rubberised Pond Paint from 5playleisure.co.uk:2thumb: viv is in the shed at mo and will be for the next 3 days or so


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

what soil is best for live planting in a viv


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Take your pick, theres a million different "recipies" that people use. Personally I find no difference using plain bark chip mixed 50/50 with organic compost. Drains well, decent nutrient content, plants seem to like it 

Dave


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so not a good day for the bulid whent to test the pond and water was driping out :bash: looks like there sum thinkin to do now


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so got sum kit in to day:no1:









and got to say the arcadia slimline is a nice bit of kit big thx to arcadiajohn for doing me one with a 6% lamp:mf_dribble:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so hope to get my glass on satday for the doors and going to pull the pond out and do it in glass as i not happy with the seal i got with the pond paint +going to tag a bit on for a plant that likes in roots wet all the time


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so silicone the viv last night but this as had a reacion whit the pond paint :bash: is not going well but this is what you get when you test new way so if i get time on sunday am go to go to the lockup and get a new sheet of ply and start a new 1


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

bigd_1 said:


> so silicone the viv last night but this as had a reacion whit the pond paint :bash: is not going well but this is what you get when you test new way so if i get time on sunday am go to go to the lockup and get a new sheet of ply and start a new 1


Thats unlucky  I'm considering a similar product for my next viv, its isoflex rubber paint, a roofing material, and was watching your build to see how you got on. Disappointing for you I bet, good luck with the replacement. If it was me i'd use glass, it's what i do in all of mine, well except the new one, which is oval shaped and therefore not cost effective for glass (think £1500 for the curved glass!! ) but for a square viv it can't be beaten.

Dave


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

my_shed said:


> Thats unlucky  I'm considering a similar product for my next viv, its isoflex rubber paint, a roofing material, and was watching your build to see how you got on. Disappointing for you I bet, good luck with the replacement. If it was me i'd use glass, it's what i do in all of mine, well except the new one, which is oval shaped and therefore not cost effective for glass (think £1500 for the curved glass!! ) but for a square viv it can't be beaten.
> 
> Dave


not a big fan of glass viv + have sum more think i have more ply or osb3 sheets in am lockup just glad i just build 1 viv to see how it gos+ can get the viv don in 1h out of wood so will see what time i get up as just got in from a call out


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

bigd_1 said:


> not a big fan of glass viv + have sum more think i have more ply or osb3 sheets in am lockup just glad i just build 1 viv to see how it gos+ can get the viv don in 1h out of wood so will see what time i get up as just got in from a call out


Sorry, should have been clearer, i make wooden vivs then line the whole inside with glass. 

Dave


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

my_shed said:


> Sorry, should have been clearer, i make wooden vivs then line the whole inside with glass.
> 
> Dave


 got you whell you got viv mk2 bulid think am go to use yacht varnish lots of :lol2: then just do a glass bottom then silicone it all in


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

bigd_1 said:


> got you whell you got viv mk2 bulid think am go to use yacht varnish lots of :lol2: then just do a glass bottom then silicone it all in


Good plan, final bit of advice would be to also put a few bits up the sides. Only a couple of inches or so, just enough that any water sitting in there is contained. Yacht varnish is good but i din't trust it long term. 

Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.

Dave


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

glass will be 4" up the side so holds all the soil: victory:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

That'll do it :2thumb: are you putting drainage in? And a drainage layer?

Dave


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

my_shed said:


> That'll do it :2thumb: are you putting drainage in? And a drainage layer?
> 
> Dave


 put a drainage layer in but will just put a pipe in so if i need to drain i will just suck:lol2:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

bigd_1 said:


> put a drainage layer in but will just put a pipe in so if i need to drain i will just suck:lol2:


Lol thats cool, jus don't make the mistake i did.....used an opaque tube, couldn't tell how close the water was and got a mouthful :gasp:

Dave


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

my_shed said:


> Lol thats cool, jus don't make the mistake i did.....used an opaque tube, couldn't tell how close the water was and got a mouthful :gasp:
> 
> Dave


 :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so pick glass up 2 day and got pond mk2 build :lol2:









the bit on the side will be for a bog plant it has a grove gut out at the bottom


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

got the 1st coat of YACHT VARNISH on will be a min of 3 coats going on and got to work on the waterfall that will hide the fillter


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Like the way this one is going :2thumb:

Dave


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

this wos the way i was going to go the 1st time :bash: but o well


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

got coat #2 YACHT VARNISH on to day need sum more will pick sum up when i out don a bit more on the waterfall but need my grinder but left in at work :bash: got am glass runner off ebay last night


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

just got coat #4 of the yacht varnish on will now let it dry in the shed tole the weekend got my glass for the doors and sum new glass runner as the ones i had are for 4mm glass but pick up 6mm glass :bash:









just the inside is don tole i can make my mind up what to do on the outside :hmm:


----------



## irishboi (Oct 14, 2012)

where did ya get ur 6mm glass pal?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

got it just by calder valley aquatics it called sowerby glass


----------



## irishboi (Oct 14, 2012)

thought so was meaning to take a trip over i got glass from there before but wasn sure if they did 6mm now i know its good prices there too


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

yep is nice and cheep and there and get what you need


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so got the tank in to day and got the pond in then whent and got sum more glass for the base and 4" up the sides 








and so you can see the cut out for the bog plant 








will get sum more don over the weekend


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looking good mate. Are you going to silicone round the top edges of the glass to stop water getting down the sides?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> Looking good mate. Are you going to silicone round the top edges of the glass to stop water getting down the sides?


will be doing tomorrow as need to pick the silicone up:2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Are you putting anything on the back and sides on the inside of the viv? Some cork bark sheets would be nice Landscaping & Decor Price List


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> Are you putting anything on the back and sides on the inside of the viv? Some cork bark sheets would be nice Landscaping & Decor Price List


 got coco going on the back and sides cheeper and hoping i can get sum plants to grow up then


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

bigd_1 said:


> got coco going on the back and sides cheeper and hoping i can get sum plants to grow up then


That will look good and the plants will love it. Just make sure you use plenty of silicone to stick it down with.


----------



## irishboi (Oct 14, 2012)

aye looking good mate have just got the go ahead from missus for a large viv for brb so will be startin mine soon 



lovin the name btw fatlad69 :lol2:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so got sum more don today start on the pond 
























then whent on the the drain lier in the main bit the pipe has sum holes in it so if there to much water in there i can suck it out : victory:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

just need to no if this soil is ok to use as i can get sum split bags of £1








or this 1 








if not can sum one link me sum that is ok then i no what to get


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so got a bit more don to day got the filter working but need to think what to do for the warterfall :hmm:









got my soil and coco mix in whit sum hides there 3 in there 









then got to work on the shelf where there will be sum hanging plants


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Some rocks would look good for the waterfall. If you want to keep it simple a piece of bark works really well and hides everything.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so got the heater on has been on for 2h now whit no stat (as i just testing) and have got a hot side of 81.5 and a cold side of 75.2 so am happy whit that as will but a basking lamp in to get a 86 basking spot just need to think of a way to cover the heater


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Have you thought about siliconing some cork over the glass edges?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> Have you thought about siliconing some cork over the glass edges?


 what where the soil is the glass that comes up the side ?


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

bigd_1 said:


> what where the soil is the glass that comes up the side ?


The top edge of the water area. It will stop the soil being dragged into the water and also make it look more natural especially if you get some java moss to grow over it. Just a thought.

Adam


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> The top edge of the water area. It will stop the soil being dragged into the water and also make it look more natural especially if you get some java moss to grow over it. Just a thought.
> 
> Adam


good think in wos going to put moss there so mite do that


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

dos this look ok for my plants 







*Dartfrog Online Services* *Item Name**Quantity**Price**Total*Drosera capensis (remove)£2.49£2.49Episcia dianthiflora (remove)£3.99£7.98Philodendron scandens cutting (remove)£2.99£5.98Vriesea guttata (remove)£7.99£7.99Dartfrog Moss Selection (remove)£12.99£12.99Seira-Starter-Culture (remove)£3.99£3.99Tropical Woodlice Starter Culture (remove)£4.49£4.49


----------



## irishboi (Oct 14, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> dos this look ok for my plants
> image *Dartfrog Online Services* *Item Name**Quantity**Price**Total*Drosera capensis (remove)£2.49£2.49Episcia dianthiflora (remove)£3.99£7.98Philodendron scandens cutting (remove)£2.99£5.98Vriesea guttata (remove)£7.99£7.99Dartfrog Moss Selection (remove)£12.99£12.99Seira-Starter-Culture (remove)£3.99£3.99Tropical Woodlice Starter Culture (remove)£4.49£4.49


no idea mate lol but viv is coming along real well when do you expect some lodgers


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

bigd_1 said:


> dos this look ok for my plants
> image *Dartfrog Online Services* *Item Name**Quantity**Price**Total*Drosera capensis (remove)£2.49£2.49Episcia dianthiflora (remove)£3.99£7.98Philodendron scandens cutting (remove)£2.99£5.98Vriesea guttata (remove)£7.99£7.99Dartfrog Moss Selection (remove)£12.99£12.99Seira-Starter-Culture (remove)£3.99£3.99Tropical Woodlice Starter Culture (remove)£4.49£4.49


Yes mate, they will be fine.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

irishboi said:


> no idea mate lol but viv is coming along real well when do you expect some lodgers


 think the lodgers will be 1st thing next year as hope to be in canada all of december


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> Yes mate, they will be fine.


 thx just need sum now that i can put in to sum wood i have


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

well bulid has stop as just been told yacht varnish is no good cos of the VOCs in it and if that the case then think that will be it not doing a mk3 viv


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

bigd_1 said:


> well bulid has stop as just been told yacht varnish is no good cos of the VOCs in it and if that the case then think that will be it not doing a mk3 viv


It's fine to use as far as I'm aware, quite a few on here have used it. You just have to be sure it is 100% cured and odourless. It will take a couple of weeks.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

tomcannon said:


> It's fine to use as far as I'm aware, quite a few on here have used it. You just have to be sure it is 100% cured and odourless. It will take a couple of weeks.


 just had sum one on a facebook page say it will copy what there put 

1st there put / 
Did you know that yacht varnish is high in VOCs? Extremely dangerous to reptiles

then there put /
It gives off chemicals for years hun. Doesn't stop until it gets so old it cracks, which then renders it useless anyway


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

and if thats the case then not doing a mk3 viv as i need to get working on my mk2 golf as i am going to put a vr6 in it and the more i spend on this the less i can spend on the golf :bash:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooh nice. I love the mk2's. in that case I would wait for someone else who has experience to come along. Or do a search on here, I've seen threads. 

As far as I remember I've read that the VOC content is only viable when it is curing. Once cured it doesn't give anything off. 

Like I said this is just from my head so don't quote me on it and wait for someone more knowledgable.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

tomcannon said:


> Ooh nice. I love the mk2's. in that case I would wait for someone else who has experience to come along. Or do a search on here, I've seen threads.
> 
> As far as I remember I've read that the VOC content is only viable when it is curing. Once cured it doesn't give anything off.
> 
> Like I said this is just from my head so don't quote me on it and wait for someone more knowledgable.


 going to keep the bulid going 

like the mk2 but love to have a mk1 tintop :flrt: whit a 1.8T 20v drop in


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

bigd_1 said:


> going to keep the bulid going
> 
> like the mk2 but love to have a mk1 tintop :flrt: whit a 1.8T 20v drop in


I know the mk1 is a classic are rather rare in pristine condition and I do understand this, I just prefer the shape of the mk2, looks meaner! 

Glad she was wrong about the yacht varnish, having to start again for a third time would just be unfair!


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

tomcannon said:


> I know the mk1 is a classic are rather rare in pristine condition and I do understand this, I just prefer the shape of the mk2, looks meaner!
> 
> Glad she was wrong about the yacht varnish, having to start again for a third time would just be unfair!


think if i had to start for a 3ed time it wood have be put on hold for a year as need to get the golf on the road as sick of driveing the van all the time of to look t a mk3 golf that got the vr6 in it in a few day so need the cash for that :2thumb:


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

bigd_1 said:


> and if thats the case then not doing a mk3 viv as i need to get working on my mk2 golf as i am going to put a vr6 in it and the more i spend on this the less i can spend on the golf :bash:


*
Looking good with the viv..... I love croc skinks.... but I hear you on the golf.... next year no more reptile purchases for me as I plan on restoring Gracie, my 27 yr old MK2 :flrt:*


----------



## irishboi (Oct 14, 2012)

yacht varnish has high voc so does most if not all varnish but once it is fully cured (2-3) month you could eat it with no ill effect as the harmful gases have more or less vapourized :2thumb:

i believe you said lodgin next year so it should be fine but if in doubt coat it with clear epoxy, waterproof and solid as a rock little bit more expensive than yacht varnish and it can be dyed with non toxic dye to give a much more natural look its what i plan to do will be making a water feature with plaster of paris letting it cure then coat couple times with epoxy

much prefer old renault 5 gt btw :lol2:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

irishboi said:


> yacht varnish has high voc so does most if not all varnish but once it is fully cured (2-3) month you could eat it with no ill effect as the harmful gases have more or less vapourized :2thumb:
> 
> i believe you said lodgin next year so it should be fine but if in doubt coat it with clear epoxy, waterproof and solid as a rock little bit more expensive than yacht varnish and it can be dyed with non toxic dye to give a much more natural look its what i plan to do will be making a water feature with plaster of paris letting it cure then coat couple times with epoxy
> 
> much prefer old renault 5 gt btw :lol2:


renault 5 are ok but the last 2 i work on GTT there was a bag of rust but we got then back on the road and there are fast :whistling2:


----------



## irishboi (Oct 14, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> renault 5 are ok but the last 2 i work on GTT there was a bag of rust but we got then back on the road and there are fast :whistling2:


very fast notorious for killing head gaskets but worth it :flrt:


----------



## irishboi (Oct 14, 2012)

SP106 Multi Purpose Epoxy Resin System - mbfg.co.uk

Dye Colorant Tint Resin Epoxy 30ml Opaque & Transparent Color by Castin Craft | eBay


those would do the trick :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

irishboi said:


> SP106 Multi Purpose Epoxy Resin System - mbfg.co.uk
> 
> Dye Colorant Tint Resin Epoxy 30ml Opaque & Transparent Color by Castin Craft | eBay
> 
> ...


 mite try then on the next bulid but have just set up my arcadia t5 slimlime and holly :censor: it looks good


----------



## irishboi (Oct 14, 2012)

are the t5 for this build is it for plant growth???


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

irishboi said:


> are the t5 for this build is it for plant growth???


 yep the t5 is for this bulid and is for the skinks more than the plants


----------



## irishboi (Oct 14, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> yep the t5 is for this bulid and is for the skinks more than the plants


really interesting i dont know much about them what do they gain from it is it uv maybe t5s are awesome tho my saltwater tank i was setting up was gonna have a diy light fixture have all the ingredients apart from bulbs but will be selling it now as not setting tank up 










that is the basic frame it was 10 x 80watt t5s LOT of light :gasp:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

irishboi said:


> really interesting i dont know much about them what do they gain from it is it uv maybe t5s are awesome tho my saltwater tank i was setting up was gonna have a diy light fixture have all the ingredients apart from bulbs but will be selling it now as not setting tank up
> 
> image
> 
> that is the basic frame it was 10 x 80watt t5s LOT of light :gasp:


 its the vu helps whit the d3 for there bones arcadiajohn is the best to ask and 10x 80 watts :gasp: my one is 24 watts :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

not had a lot of time to get things don but got the T5 slimline in ( make me think of a vw T5 when i put the T5 down:lol2: but think that me been a sad t:censor: as love to have a vw T5) and put the heater on a pulse stat to test it


----------



## irishboi (Oct 14, 2012)

looking good matey sent an email earlier to the company on my other thread ones with cheap cork sheets to see how it was made to ensure no toxic stuff was added

Dear Leon,

Thanks for the interest shown in our company and in our Charcoal decorative insulation tiles.

The Charcoal decorative insulation tiles are produced by putting natural cork granules under heat and temperature where they expand and bond together using the natural suberin found within the cork. Therefore they are 100% natural and do not contain any additives or hazardous material.

I hope this answers your questions but should you require any further information please do not hesitate to contact me.

Best Regards

Ruary McGregor

thats the reply i got so a go ahead i think cheapest cork i have seen and lots to choose from :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

but the uv and do not need the light on in my bedroom :lol2:


----------



## irishboi (Oct 14, 2012)

t5 are bright lol its what dey use in most stores


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

not had much time to work on this at the mo but got the cover made for the hearter (will get so pics up soon) and hope to get going on the waterfall soon and need the basking land to come for ebay not here toll the 5th:bash: then all i need is the new istat when it comes out : victory:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so as sead not had a lot of time to work on this for a bit but got sum bit don cover the heater and doing mk1 on the waterfall


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

bigd_1 said:


> so as sead not had a lot of time to work on this for a bit but got sum bit don cover the heater and doing mk1 on the waterfall
> 
> image
> 
> image


Loving the heater cover... Can you still get to the heater for checks etc?? 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

vukic said:


> Loving the heater cover... Can you still get to the heater for checks etc??
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


you can get the cover off but its a bit hard to get off hope to not have to take it off


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah I bet... How did you make it??? 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

its just 2 bits of 18mm ply wood cut to size for the sides then varish then but sum L brackets on screw then to the wall then just put silicone on then cut the willow to size and thats it :2thumb:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

bigd_1 said:


> its just 2 bits of 18mm ply wood cut to size for the sides then varish then but sum L brackets on screw then to the wall then just put silicone on then cut the willow to size and thats it :2thumb:


Brilliant... Might have to try this myself.. 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice cover, looks good and also give a nice perch for the skinks.


----------



## irishboi (Oct 14, 2012)

looks really cool that cover mate quite natural will blend in well:2thumb:


----------



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

bigd_1 said:


> not a big fan of glass viv + have sum more think i have more ply or osb3 sheets in am lockup just glad i just build 1 viv to see how it gos+ can get the viv don in 1h out of wood so will see what time i get up as just got in from a call out


You can always go for 'marine plywood', which is treated and waterproof so no need to paint it
A bit more expensive but cuts out a lot of hassle

Regards
Jon


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

got a bit of time to work on the warterfall 1st it was like this 








then got this out 








and end whit this 









as you and see the warter is red at the mo but think thats from the drift wood


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

got the 1st bit of grout on the warterfall 









then was looking at the heater cover and you can see the heater so put so more on just the top so you will not see it all the time


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

got the 3ed lot of grout on today go to try pick up a small pot of green paint just to do sum dry brushing on it then will seal it all then all i need is the plants will see what at donny on the 18th and a new stat when the new ones come out :2thumb:


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

Looking good!!!


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

its slowy getting there :lol2:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so got the warterfall in 









and the basking spot just need to get sum cable for it 









and this is what it looks like at the mo


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

got all stats setup and got the self in for the hanging plant i get pics up but photobucket looks to be playing up :bash: hope to get all my plants tomorrow at the donny show :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

got to donny show to day had a ggod day and got all the plants but 1 i was after just wish i got more moss when i was there will get pic up when i can get photobucket to work :bash: as the viv looks a lot better with all the plants in :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so got photobucket working :2thumb: this is what i got don on satday 








then whent to the donny show on sunday and pick up sum plants 








and got then in the viv got 1 now plant and sum moss on its way :no1:








hope you like (well hope the red eye croc skinks like :lol2


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks great. Is the brom planted straight into the substrate? If so you will need to move it as it will rot.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> Looks great. Is the brom planted straight into the substrate? If so you will need to move it as it will rot.


 and the woman who was selling the plants seed it be ok :bash:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so new plant as come in the post today :no1: and the moss


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so got a new plan for the warterfall as at the mo its a pain in the :censor: to clen the filter so going to get 600 L/H Submersible Water Aquarium Aqua Pump Small HJ-741 NEW | eBay and make a small external filter


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

bigd_1 said:


> so got a new plan for the warterfall as at the mo its a pain in the :censor: to clen the filter so going to get 600 L/H Submersible Water Aquarium Aqua Pump Small HJ-741 NEW | eBay and make a small external filter


Sounds like a plan... You'll have to document it... That'll be handy to know..  been thinking of a way to do it myself...

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

vukic said:


> Sounds like a plan... You'll have to document it... That'll be handy to know..  been thinking of a way to do it myself...
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


bulid ones for koi ponds so will bulid one like it but a lot smaller :lol2:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Good luck... The setup looks awesome, you've done brilliantly... Be awesome to see how you make your external filter...

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

hope the pump will be here 1st thing next week so will get on it then


----------



## irishboi (Oct 14, 2012)

coming on well mate :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

irishboi said:


> coming on well mate :2thumb:


 just got the new pump in and hoping to work on the new filter theis weekend + need to get rid of one of the plants is it is dead and not been in that long less than 4 weeks :whistling2: and i killed it :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

bigd_1 said:


> just got the new pump in and hoping to work on the new filter theis weekend + need to get rid of one of the plants is it is dead and not been in that long less than 4 weeks :whistling2: and i killed it :whistling2::lol2:


Lol. At least it was only one.. Lol.. 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

vukic said:


> Lol. At least it was only one.. Lol..
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


 well thats one for now :lol2:


----------



## irishboi (Oct 14, 2012)

lol live and learn mate just looking at the pics and at the bottom of those branch things where the heater is i think it would look pretty cool if you broke up little bits of those branches and siliconed them onto the bottom of the board at different lengths making it look like a stack of them more natural like just a thought any updated pics?


----------



## Jimmyjayz (Mar 20, 2011)

i keep two, they need to hide constantly otherwise they get to stressed out so you may want to fill your tank with pants and wood so that they almost cant be seen, also put loads of moss hides in they LOVE them


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

irishboi said:


> lol live and learn mate just looking at the pics and at the bottom of those branch things where the heater is i think it would look pretty cool if you broke up little bits of those branches and siliconed them onto the bottom of the board at different lengths making it look like a stack of them more natural like just a thought any updated pics?


will look in to doing the with the branches and as for updated pics not at the mo had to fly out to canada on firday nigth (good when the call you and say your flying in 6h :lol2 was hope to get my filter done at the week end hope to be back mid week so will do sum more work on it 



Jimmyjayz said:


> i keep two, they need to hide constantly otherwise they get to stressed out so you may want to fill your tank with pants and wood so that they almost cant be seen, also put loads of moss hides in they LOVE them


 will be puting more plants in when i see how the ones i got in grow(if i can keep then a live :blush::whistling2 there 3 hides in there at the mo and by the time i get back there will be sum wood to make sum hide out of :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

flying back to the uk in a 4h so will be doing the work on the warter filter and see how all my tep are


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so need to know where to get sum springtails and tropical woodlice from


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dartfrog - Livefoods or Live Food


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

thx will try get sum over the weekend and bulid my new filter ( if i get to say in the uk for more the 5h this time :lol2: got back from canada and wos back on a plane to italy:bash


----------



## irishboi (Oct 14, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> thx will try get sum over the weekend and bulid my new filter ( if i get to say in the uk for more the 5h this time :lol2: got back from canada and wos back on a plane to italy:bash


could think of worse things to complain about :lol2:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

irishboi said:


> could think of worse things to complain about :lol2:


 me 2 but when you got thinks to do in the uk and you cant get home cos of work its bad :lol2:


----------



## irishboi (Oct 14, 2012)

updates???????


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

irishboi said:


> updates???????


not at the mo when to canada over xmas and new year and fly back on friday so will hope to be sum next week if i get time as i be told there is a lot of work for me when i get back :bash:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

bigd_1 said:


> not at the mo when to canada over xmas and new year and fly back on friday so will hope to be sum next week if i get time as i be told there is a lot of work for me when i get back :bash:


no updates at mo as i endup staying in canada tole 04/03/2013 working love it out there but now thinking it mite be better not to get red eye croc skinks and get sum think that eat fruit as it looks like i mite have a lot of working a way to do and the miss is not a fan of feeding live food so if you can think of sum think that will go in happy then plz say think more day time :2thumb:


----------

